# IUI high bbt...... confused



## judy620 (Dec 8, 2004)

hi girls

i know this is odd. i did my iui basting with the downreg and stimms on the 9th of jan. after the hcg shot,had the bloating,(.)(.) nausea which eventually by the 10dpo went off. did my pregnancy test on the 15 dpo which turned out to be -ve. now i am on the 16dpo with no signs of pregnancy (no bloating sore boobs etc) . but my BBT still stands high. now this is confusing.    anyone else heard of this. 
forgot to mention i am on cyclogest. now does this thing keep the BBT up??


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi

i am assuming your doc has told you to stay on the cytologist until you know either way?  Not sure whether this can delay a pg but certainly if your temps are still up then thats a good sign.  If and when they dip you know that AF is prob on her way.

Try testing in a few days with early morning wee - truly hope you get a great result - some women dont get a pos until later after ovulation.


----------

